
On the reception and detection of pseudo-profound bullshit [pdf] - ascorbic
http://journal.sjdm.org/15/15923a/jdm15923a.pdf
======
ascorbic
"Funding for this study was provided by the Natural Sciences and Engineering
Research Council of Canada."

------
jamespshields
"Conclusion: Bullshit is a consequential aspect of the human condition."

Darnit, I was afraid that might be the case.

